# [Encuesta] AMD 64 o Pentium 4 ???????

## artic

Viendo los foros de discusion y los precios cercanos de uno es posible q tengamos discrepancias a la hora de elegir.

Yo voto por amd 64 aunque los precios sean cercanos ahora mismo ,el rendimiento y el buen resultado q me ha dado amd hasta ahora es una garantia,aunque no tenga soporte al 100% me parece la mejor opcion.Dejo otra opcion por si alguno no queda satisfecho con las anteriores,jeje.......

Salu2

----------

## FGA

Yo voto sin duda alguna a AMD64

Primero porque soy un AMD fanboy  :Wink: 

Segundo porque es tecnología nueva, 64bits. Me parece un cambio muy importante y supone un incremento en el rendimiento. Y en todos los programas, no sólo los que usen registros de 64 bits. Los registros de 32 bits ahora caben dos por registro. Y se pueden acceder a ellos de dos en dos en el mismo tiempo que a uno sólo en un procesador 32 bits. 

Cuando tenga un poco más de dinero y esté mejor soportado, me paso a Athlon64   :Smile: 

Edito: había puesto el simbolo del euro pero se ha cambiado a signos de interrogación..¿?¿?

----------

## falamo

Yo estoy de acuerdo totalmente con artic, aunque no este soportado todo, siempre se gana mucho mas en calidad.

----------

## lagrima

pues en el futuro, vais a benificiar mas con amd64

----------

## Stolz

Parece mentira que aun se plantee esta duda.

Si vas a usar el ordenador UNICAMENTE para comprimir video, ninguina otra cosa mas (desktop, internet,...) planteate un Pentium. En cualqueir otro caso el dominio de los A64 con precio inferior es aplastante.

Yo no soy fan ni de pentium ni de AMD, todo va por épocas. Miro el micro que me da mas por el mismo precio y elijo en consecuencia. Hasta ahora todos han sido AMD, (no se si es casualidad) pero no por eso odio a Intel ni pienso que es malo  :Wink: 

De momento la encuesta esta 12-0 a favor de AMD, por algo será. De la tercera opcion no opino porque no tengo ni idea.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## artic

Pentium ofrece mejor rendimiento para comprimir video????????

----------

## Stolz

Sip, ligerisimamente superior, ya que en este caso parece que afectan mas los Mhz y menos el FSB. Pero pagar mas solo por un pequeño aumento de rendimiento a costa de peor rendimiento en el resto de cosas no creo que merezca la pena.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## ertomas

Yo en realidad apuesto por un PowerPC, pero como esta encuesta nada mas esta AMD, Pentium, Cyrix y Winchip...Me decanto por el AMD a 64 bits, que segun he podido ver con Linux (aunque no hay mucho soporte aun) va bastante ligero mucho mas que un pentium 4. Pero prefiero de todas maneras, aunque haya votado por AMD, un PowerPC.

Un Saludo

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Exactamente, ¿Que problemas da ahora mismo? Porque estoy viendo en el PCbox de mi ciudad (http://www.pcbox.es/boxshop/catalogo/catalogo.asp?centro=14&familia=12) el AMD K8 ATHLON 64 3000+  por 176 euros, y me da que este año vienen los reyes   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cnyx

Yo siempre me he tirado mas a los AMD, pero hay dos cosas que me mosquean un poco.  Tampoco estoy seguro de lo que voy a decir, pero alguien que sepa de esto ya me comenta:

1- Por lo que veo la frecuenca del bus frontal de AMD siempre está bastante por debajo de la de los intel, es decir hace poco compre un athlon-xp y la frecuencia del bus es de 266mhz si no recuerdo mal, que creo que en realidad es 133mhz doblado, mientras que cualquier pentium de ahora como minimo tiene un FSB de 400Mhz que yo sepa.

2- La segunda es la cache, este mismo athlon-xp que compre hace poco tiene 256 miseros kb de cache de nivel 2. Digo miseros porque me parecio ver (esto no estoy muy seguro) que el pentium 2 que tenia antes de ese athlon-xp tenia 512 kb de cache. Repito que esto ultimo no estoy muy seguro, en cualquier caso cualquier pentium similar al athlon-xp tiene 512kb.

No obstante, por que lo que he oido sacan mejor rendimiento los AMD.

Alguien que controle de esto que nos de una mini clase magistral jejeje.

saludos.

----------

## Fran

AMD64. Si un amd64 en modo 32 bits es comparable a un p4, y un amd64 en modo 64 bits es 10-30% superior al mismo en modo 32 bits... la cosa está clara. Tardar 20 minutejos en compilar xorg-x11-6.8.0 es una gozada  :Smile: .

----------

## Fran

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> 1- Por lo que veo la frecuenca del bus frontal de AMD siempre está bastante por debajo de la de los intel, es decir hace poco compre un athlon-xp y la frecuencia del bus es de 266mhz si no recuerdo mal, que creo que en realidad es 133mhz doblado, mientras que cualquier pentium de ahora como minimo tiene un FSB de 400Mhz que yo sepa.

 

Ese xp es palomino, thoroughbred o thorton (algunos thoroughbred van a 333). Los últimos barton xp 3200 (y algunos 3000) van a 400. El resto de bartons, a 333. Y todos los amd64 van a 400, que es de los que se habla por aquí  :Wink: .

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> 2- La segunda es la cache, este mismo athlon-xp que compre hace poco tiene 256 miseros kb de cache de nivel 2. Digo miseros porque me parecio ver (esto no estoy muy seguro) que el pentium 2 que tenia antes de ese athlon-xp tenia 512 kb de cache. Repito que esto ultimo no estoy muy seguro, en cualquier caso cualquier pentium similar al athlon-xp tiene 512kb.

 

Los xp barton tienen 512. Los newcastle y winchester (amd64) lo mismo. Los clawhammer y FX, 1 mega. Son los palomino, thoroughbred y thorton los que tienen 256.

(edito): Sí, los P2 tenían ya 512 de caché.

Un saludo  :Wink: .

----------

## Stolz

Cnyx, las velocidades de los buses que se sulen indicar son engañosas, no existen Pentiums a 800 de bus. Se juega con el hecho de que en mismo ciclo de bus se peuden leer mas de un bit, si el bus va a  200 y lees cuatro bits, lo suelen llamar equivacadamente bus 800. Realmente los AMD y los Intel van mas o menos parejos en velocidad de bus.

Si quieres una explicacion mas decente:

http://www.hardlimit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29281

Con unas memorias decentes (BH5, TCCD o similares) se puden conseguir en AMD64 buses de 300 o mas.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## artic

Yo creo por lo q he leido tb y en su dia fue motivo de discusion,y por no entrar en coma flotante y caracteristicas detalladas,es el rendimiento.Acordaros del XP 1600 q va a 1,4 ghz ,era mas lento acaso q un pentium a 1,6 la respuesta es no,lo q importa es el rendimiento final,da = q tengas un frecuencia de bus enorme si el resto  no va fino.

Por cierto alguien hablo por aqui de power pc ,je je ........   ,la encuesta busca una relacion calidad/precio ,pq si no tb tendria q añadir spark,q va de lujo tb,pero sus precios son una locura y la verdad la relacion calidad/precio deja bastante q desear ....... eso si muy bonitos los power.

Otra cosa q queria apuntar el rendimiento total del equipo depende mucho tb de la placa base y de los chipsets q esta monta,creo q aunque seria una encuesta muy dificl de hacer por la gran variedad estaria bien : Via,Sys,ali,etc......  fabricantes abit,asus,soltek,aopen,etc...... creo q estaria bien y es algo de lo q se habla mucho menos no asi de los discos duros,cuando las controladoras tan en la placa.

Salu2

----------

## zorth

hola chicos.

a mi cuñado el pasado 11 de octubre, lunes, recuerdo que compramos las piezas y montamos esa tarde su pc.....

amd 64 3000

asus k8v deluxe

1 gb ddr400 kingston

fx5200 marca PEPE   :Very Happy: 

etc etc etc...

el resultado, un micro en idle sobre 32º y en full subio a 36º. una capacidad sorprendentes que demostro en la instalacion de win xP (sin comentarios), rapidez en general vamos.

un micro potente, frio por naturaleza y rapido se puede pedir mas por 135 +iva? creo que no

cualquier pentiumsux 4 de iguales proporciones ya vale ese dinero y no se asemeja ni de casualidad. si no a los benchmarks me remito repartidos por medio inet.

saludos de otro usuario perpetuo de AMD  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Franco Gotusso wrote:*   

> Exactamente, ¿Que problemas da ahora mismo? Porque estoy viendo en el PCbox de mi ciudad (http://www.pcbox.es/boxshop/catalogo/catalogo.asp?centro=14&familia=12) el AMD K8 ATHLON 64 3000+  por 176 euros, y me da que este año vienen los reyes  

 

Pues como arquitectura ninguno. Es simplemente la mejor para usuarios "normales" (aunque los 939 FX en servidores tambien arrasan). Incluso en modo 32bits superan a los de 32bits.

Por cierto Fran, algunos Clawhammer saliero con 512 de cache   :Shocked: 

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Fran

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Por cierto Fran, algunos Clawhammer saliero con 512 de cache   

 

Cierto, los 3000 salieron con ambos cores, claw y newcastle, ambos con 512KBs. Me había olvidado de ellos.

zorth, 36º en full para un athlon64 es imposible. Son frescos, pero no tanto. Con el equipo de la firma llego a 47º en full con el vcore bajado a 1.4 y el zalman cnps7000b al-cu al máximo de rpms (y AS5). Con el voltaje normal alcanzo los 56º. Y tengo 2 ventiladores de 12 en la caja. 20º menos sólo es posible con RL.

----------

## zorth

hola.

fran:

amd 64 3000, 1 gb ddr400 kingston, 

caja aluminio generica, amplia y grande con 2 ventiladores 12 cms, uno frontal y otro trasero, un thermaltake venus 12 regulable manual en bahia de diskette, fuente de alimentacion enermax doble ventilador (uno interno) ambos regulables y...... mirando el asusprobe o como se llame (en windows XP), sobre los voltajes y temperaturas de placa/micro mientras editaba el video de la boda de su hermana procedente por usb de la videocamara digital a formato mpeg, estando el micro al 99% y 100% de uso en todo momento, la temperatura no subio de 36Âº te lo creas o no.

si tu dices que es imposible, vale. yo te digo lo que vi. y por lo tanto se que me digo a parte que ese equipo lo monte yo y tanto me flipo el tema que tengo clarisimo como va a ser mi proximo ordenata y por supuesto sera un amd64  :Smile: 

saludos.

----------

## navegante

Aqui voto por Intel en general, resultan un poco mas caros pero las prestaciones son un poco superiores, la relación calidad/precio depende mucho de hacía donde van dirigidos, por ejemplo yo acostumbro comprar lo mejor del momento y lo mejor del momento simpre son los intel, sus velocidades (en Ghz) siempre son mayores en un intel. Además los de AMD saben muy bien que los de intel no son ningunos tontos, ejem. la inclusion de instrucciones multimedia en los amd (sse, mmx).

Por otro lado en la actulidad no se usan demasiado los 64 bits, así que aunque tengan un micro capaz de ello hasta que el soft los usen de nada sirven. Lo bueno de los amd son los IPC que son mayores a los de intel, con lo cual a menos mgz similar desempeño.

----------

## Stolz

Salvo para calculo matematico extremo (aplicaciones astronomicas/matematicas, compresion de video o similares), los Mhz no sirven para mucho mas. Los Mhz solo se aprovechan cuando el CPU tiene que comunicarse con sigo mismo. Lo imortante es la velocidad a la que se comunica el CPU con el resto del ordenador, es decir, el FSB. Haz la prueba, pon el ordenador que sea (AMD o Intel) a unos 2500Mhz con un bus de 166 y luego repite la prueba con la misma velocidad final (unos 2500Mhz) pero con 250 de FSB. Veras cual rinde mas  :Wink: 

Por esto que existen las tablas de rendimiento y el valor de "Pr". Pasate por cualquier foro de reputacion ( Noticias 3D(1), HardLimit(2), xtremesystems(3), anandtech, etc ...)   y observa los post de comparativas (hay cientos de ellos, cada uno con una prueba). Los pentium a 4.4GHz rinden mas o menos igual (mas bien menos) que un AMD a 2.9GHz. ¿No crees que si hay similitud de rendimiento con mas de 1.5Ghz de diferencia es que algo falla en los Intel?

Lo mejor de Intel es su departamento de Marketing. Decir que ahora Intel es superior me parece que es un poco descabellado (por no decir falso) y si encima le añades que es mas caro y que casi todos los procesadores vienen bloqueados ya ni te cuento. Por no hablar de las temperaturas, yo estoy empezando a pensar que el calentamiento global y el cambio climatico es culpa de los P4 Prescott xD

Lo de las instrucicones sse y demas, no se bien a que te refieres, pero si insinuas que AMD se copia de Intel no es asi, simplemente se cumplen estandares. De esto no estoy seguro, pero los AMD FX tienen SSE3 ¿y los intel?

Yo ya he dicho que ni soy de Intel ni de AMD, soy del que encada momento sea mejor, y ahora mismo, con los 64bits, es AMD el mejor.

Por cierto, eso de que los 64bits no se aprovechan es totalmente falso. No hace falta irse muy lejos, ya que en Gentoo tenemos version x86_64  :Very Happy: . Como ya dije antes, está mas que demostrado que incluso funcionando a 32bits, los AMD64 son superiores a cualquier otro 32bits.

Saludozzzzzzz

(1) http://www.forospc.com/forophp/viewforum.php?f=17

(2) http://www.hardlimit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=30

(3) http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php

----------

## Fran

 *zorth wrote:*   

> si tu dices que es imposible, vale. yo te digo lo que vi. y por lo tanto se que me digo a parte que ese equipo lo monte yo y tanto me flipo el tema que tengo clarisimo como va a ser mi proximo ordenata y por supuesto sera un amd64

 

Ok, no discutiré porque no lleva a ninguna parte. Pero cuando te compres el amd64 y te pase los 50º en full no te lleves una decepción  :Wink: .

 *navegante wrote:*   

> lo mejor del momento simpre son los intel, sus velocidades (en Ghz) siempre son mayores en un intel.

 

Ya ves. Qué felicidad. Más MHz. Genial. Que el rendimiento por MHz sea infinitamente peor que en el caso de amd no importa. Queda más cool decir que tienes un micro a 3.6GHz, aunque rinda menos.

 *navegante wrote:*   

> Por otro lado en la actulidad no se usan demasiado los 64 bits, así que aunque tengan un micro capaz de ello hasta que el soft los usen de nada sirven.

 

Quitando 2 programas comerciales (vmware y doom3), el resto del soft que uso es 64 bits, lo que supone un 99%.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> De esto no estoy seguro, pero los AMD FX tienen SSE3 ¿y los intel?

 

No, en realidad los prescott sí tienen sse3, pero ningun amd lo tiene aún. Está previsto para los siguientes athlons, pero aún falta (FX-57 y 4200+).

----------

## navegante

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Salvo para calculo matematico extremo (aplicaciones astronomicas/matematicas, compresion de video o similares), los Mhz no sirven para mucho mas. 

 

Totalmente de acuerdo, en partivular me benefician mucho en compresión de video, tratamiento digital de fotografias, y diseño CAD, aunque si, no lo notaras por ejemplo en herramientas ofimaticas o similares.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Lo imortante es la velocidad a la que se comunica el CPU con el resto del ordenador, es decir, el FSB. Haz la prueba, pon el ordenador que sea (AMD o Intel) a unos 2500Mhz con un bus de 166 y luego repite la prueba con la misma velocidad final (unos 2500Mhz) pero con 250 de FSB. Veras cual rinde mas 

 

Tambien voy de acuerdo, pero los FSB de Intel siempre han sido mejores, lo de que es una chapuza, puede ser pero el rendimiento se nota (lo de chapuza lo pondría en duda, ya que incluso algunas ram d alta calidad la usan)

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Por esto que existen las tablas de rendimiento y el valor de "Pr". Pasate por cualquier foro de reputacion ( Noticias 3D(1), HardLimit(2), xtremesystems(3), anandtech, etc ...)   y observa los post de comparativas (hay cientos de ellos, cada uno con una prueba). Los pentium a 4.4GHz rinden mas o menos igual (mas bien menos) que un AMD a 2.9GHz. ¿No crees que si hay similitud de rendimiento con mas de 1.5Ghz de diferencia es que algo falla en los Intel?
> 
> 

 

En general no me agradan los benchs pues dependen de muchas cosas, me fio mas de los datos tecnicos, es muy cierto lo del rendimiento pero no es por el fsb de los amd, es por, como mencione en el otro post, el IPC en los amd es de 9 y en los intel es de 6, haz una regla de 3 y veras porque.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo mejor de Intel es su departamento de Marketing. Decir que ahora Intel es superior me parece que es un poco descabellado (por no decir falso) y si encima le añades que es mas caro y que casi todos los procesadores vienen bloqueados ya ni te cuento. Por no hablar de las temperaturas, yo estoy empezando a pensar que el calentamiento global y el cambio climatico es culpa de los P4 Prescott xD
> 
> 

 

Sí, su departamento de marketing es muy bueno, pero cualquier empresa de esas proporciones siempre va a cuidar su imagen, ejem. cuanto crees que gaste la Coca-Cola en marketing. Respecto a intel como productora de tecnología me atrevo a decir que es verdadero, ha sido uno de los pilares de la industria PC. Lo de muy cara ahí ni que decirte es muy cierto, pero un AMD FX no es que digamos muy barato. Bloqueados, sí, no son muy buenos para overclock. Temperatura, considerando el número de transistores, si los amd con su tecnología de fabricación, creo 13 micras corrijanme, tuvieran el mismo número de transistores que los intel (con tecnología 9 micras), veras cual se calienta más. Además su tecnología centrino para portatiles enfría mucho mas de lo que pueda esperarse de la competencia. Prescott=Calentamieto global xD, muy buena.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo de las instrucicones sse y demas, no se bien a que te refieres, pero si insinuas que AMD se copia de Intel no es asi, simplemente se cumplen estandares. De esto no estoy seguro, pero los AMD FX tienen SSE3 ¿y los intel?
> 
> 

 

Si Amd copia las instrucciones multimedia de intel desde hace mucho, y no es precisamente por cumplir estandares, eso no es un standar (bueno, lo es porque todos lo usan pero tecnicamente no)

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, eso de que los 64bits no se aprovechan es totalmente falso. No hace falta irse muy lejos, ya que en Gentoo tenemos version x86_64 . Como ya dije antes, está mas que demostrado que incluso funcionando a 32bits, los AMD64 son superiores a cualquier otro 32bits.
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz
> ...

 

Los 64 bits si se aprovechan, pero no a gran escala, en gentoo hay suerte por su rama 64, pero aún así no esta tan nutrida de paquetes como x86, en el mundo windows igual, a menos que tengas software compilado para 64 bits no los usaras para nada, en un futuro no muy lejano se podrá pero ahora no. Esto me recuerda un caso similar en arquitectura amiga con el cambio de aceleradoras. Los AMD64 a 32 superiores a cualquiera de 32 bits, no lo creo PowerPC un claro ejemplo, Sparc otro.

No quiero iniciar una guerra santa mas, pero los datos tecnicos son siempre mas certeros que las percepciones de los usuarios que dependen de muchos aspectos subjetivos, per al final de cuentas estos son los que compran. Tambien habría que darle un poco de credito a los VIA cyryx, muy buenos en precio, con 300 dolares te puedes comprar un ordenador con quemador Cd, monitor de 14", y un "poderoso" via 1500, esto si que acerca (aún más) la tecnología a las clases mas escasas de dinero. Saludos y no lo tomes personal   :Razz: .

----------

## HeCTOr

mmmm en mi punto de vista los Sparc y los PowerPC, aunque diga PC, yo los veo como que de "pc" tienen poco (simplemente hace falta mirar el precio y algunos detalles mas) yo actualmente tengo un amd64, y puede que si que es cierto que faltan muchas cosas para amd64, pero tambien es cierto que he pasado de emerger cualquier cosa y me ponga "Masked" a que ahora lo pone solo en algunas cosas, en estos 3 ultimos meses he visto como an crecido brutalmente los paquetes para x86_64, por ejemplo el vmware es para 64, el mplayer tb, el kde, el gnome, el kernel (xD) a parte de que lleva emulación para 32bits.

Respeto a lo del bus......

El bus de los pentium4 si creo recordar es de 200, pero que esta doblado a 400, y de ahi tambien biene el nombre de que en los que pone 800 ponga Quadrumped, sera algo de 4 xD 2x4=8 bueno, de todas formas tambien hay que decir que el fsb de los amd64 dicen que es a 400, pero en alternate claramente el amd 3200+ de gama media-baja el 754:

Athlon 64 3200+ 

 (OPGA, "Newcastle")  	 2200 MHz.  	 128/512 KB.  	 Socket 754.  	 800 MHz (DDR).  	 204,00 EUR  	

Yo veo claramente que pone 800 MHz el bus, aunque no me fio mucho xDD pero los de gamma alta 939, llevan HyperTransport que doble la velocidad del bus a 800, y tambien e visto a 1000MHz.

Conclusión: lo ultimo que aria seria comprarme un pentium4, ya van mal en windows...

----------

## vgl

Según lo que vengo leyendo parece que la mayoría esta deacuerdo en que es mejor amd64. Una cuestión ¿es mejor los 64bits que el Hyper Threading?. Realmente para alguien que trabaje con Gentoo ¿en qué obtendría mayor beneficio?. Son dos tecnologías completamente distintas y ahora mismo (hasta que Intel se pase a 64bits y ambos hagan procesadores multicore) no tengo muy claro cual sería mejor puesto que también en Linux se hace uso de los hilos. ¿Qué opinais?

----------

## artic

No creo q haga falta entrar en tecnicismo,solo decirte q hasta el windows xp de 64 bits vuela.............y mi gentoo anda como un tiro,jeje ......por mucho q digan el rendimiento final es lo q vale o sea la suma de todo ademas de la calidad /precio.Cuando ambas cosas se combinan la eleccion es mas facil.

Salu2

----------

## Franchute13

Personalmente Voto por PowerPC. Me parecen mejor diseñados.

Ahora si tengo que elegir entre AMD y Intel. Me gusta mas Intel, pero son muy caros y es ahi cuando me gusta mas AMD  porque por precio/prestaciones son muy buenos.

Osea definitivamente depende de cuanta plata disponga y que actuales Chip hay.

Actualmente creo que el Amd64 es buena elecion pero la verdad que me gustaria ver un FX ya que parece un micro mas serio. Mientras tanto Intel esta medio perdido, pero creo que va a encontrar otra vez el rumbo.

Una cosa que no dicen y tal vez sea porque en el Topic solo dice de comparar micros, es los Chipset!. Creo que la elecion de un buen Chipset es tan importante como el micro en si.

----------

## M0M0

UN OPTERON!!!

Ahora estoy usando uno dual.  Menudo maquinón.  Casi cuatro veces más rápido que un pentium 4 a 3.4 Ghz

(Me moría de ganas de contárselo a alguien)  :Wink: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

Yo usé AMD muchos años, hasta q rompí el GHz de velocidad, creo q era un AMD a 1.8G. Simplemente el ordenador era una mezcla de estufa y helicóptero, el calor y el ruido de los ventiladores era insoportable. 

En pocas semanas lo cambié por un P4, sí lo sé, van más lentos son más caros pero puedo usarlos sin que me duela la cabeza.

----------

## artic

Bueno el ruido no lo da el procesador sino los db del ventilador ,si lo dices pq en los xp se podian freir huevos te dire q el amd64 se calienta la mitad al mismo rendimiento,lo dice mi sonda.Por lo demas sigo pensando q intel dispone de mucho marketing y todos sabemos q hay muchos q compran con los ojos.

He leido bien ,usas una placa dual????? menudo lujazo compañero eso debe volar,yo estuve pensando en hacer uno,pero solo la placa vale 400 euros largos ademas de los micros,debes compilar en segundos,uffffff ....... 

Salu2

----------

## M0M0

El opteron lo uso en el trabajo de becario.  El cacharro cuesta 6000 (creo) y casi cuesta lo mismo la memoria que el micro y la placa (ahora no recuerdo si le pusieron 8 o 4 gigas), y no me compro uno así ni en un millón de años.  Ahí tenemos de todo, desde pcs normales (la mayoría intel)  a clústeres de nodos xeon duales, todo en Linux.

Se puede decir que el opteron está aún en pruebas, pero probablemente a partir de aquí se tire hacia los 64 bits porque la maquina ha gustado bastante.

Por cierto, como nosotros usamos cálculo puro y duro también nos estamos preguntando si AMD64 o ix86 (de momento se ha hablado poco de PPC64, pero como nos han montado el Mare Nostrum en Barcelona a lo mejor nos animamos), con la diferencia de que no nos importa si hay programas o no, nos los hacemos nosotros.

----------

## ertomas

Buenas a todos/as.

Tambien seria bueno tener en cuenta sobre que chipset se monta el micro. Es de vital importancia para la frecuencia interna, la cache, y el tiempo de acceso. Yo creo que hay una gran diferencia de un chipset 754 de los amd 64 bits (chipset ya casi muerto, o bueno se estan decantando mas por el nuevo 939), y el chipset 939 de los nuevos amd 64 bits fx que trabajan a grandes niveles de cache y con un tiempo de acceso sorprendete. Yo me voy a hacer uno estos dias y creo que va a volar...Tengo un powerbook 15" y PPC me encanta...xD

Un Saludo

----------

## Stolz

¿que hay una gran diferencia entre 754 y 939? SI, de precio, porque de rendimiento en el peor de los casos, el dual channel solo aporta un 5% de mejora. El medio mega de cache de diferencia solo se aprecia con OC elevado, porque en velocidades de serie no se nota nada. Si para ti es prioritario el mega de cache, pues te coges un Clawhammer en 754 que tambien tienen 1MB de cache al mismo precio que los Newcasttle. Te recomiendo que te pases por algunos foros no comerciales como xtremsystems, anantech, overclockers australia, noticias3d ... y parecidos para ver comparativas y lo que opina la gente, ya veras que no me equivoco.

¿que el socket 754 esta muerto? Si Abit, la marca mas prestigiosa de placas para AMD acaba de sacar una nueva placa para este socket (cuando ya tenia una que se considera la segunda mejor) es que todavia no está muerto. La mejor placa para este socket, la DFI, a penas hace 2 meses y medio que está en España. Aun quedan por llegar los 2700+ con 1MB de cache en 754 con precios decentes asi es que ciertamente al 754 le queda tiempo entre nosotros.

Yo lo veo asi: Para comprarte un 939 sin PCI-expres ni SLI que te va a costar mucho mas que un 754 y en el peor de los casos solo rinde 5% mas, te compras un 754 que te ahorra 200, saca el mismo rendimiento y va igual de bien. Esos 200 los inviertes en unas memorias mejores (con chips TCCD por ejemplo) y subes el LTD y ya superas en rendimiento al 939 con el msimo precio.

El 939 es mejor que el 754, no lo discuto, pero pienso que ahora no es el momento. Si quieres un 939 mejor  esperate unos meses a que haya mas opciones con SLI y bajen los precios y entonces te lo coges junto con dos tarjeta PCI-E. Y para que esa hipotetica bajada de precio llege me parece que aun queda, porque ten en cuenta que las nuevas placas con Nforce4 que hay ahora se disparan a 150/200 dependiendo si se quiere el LSI o no. Tienen que pasar muchos meses para que un componente se quede en la mitad de su precio. Ademas, creo que estas placas necesitan un tipo de fuente especial de 24 pines mucho mas potente que las habituales de 20 pines asi es que (salvo que exista convertidor o algo asi), tambien habria que cambiar la fuente haciendo la eleccion aun mas cara.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## artic

Bueno siempre se debe valorar todo calidad/precio y ver el rendimiento final.Esta claro q si nos vamos a procesadores altos de gama pues iran mas rapido,el caso es q dentro de unos meses por menos de la mitad del dinero q te desembolsaste lo habra mejor y eso pasa con todo.Los actuales amd64 (economicos) tiene un rendimiento muy poderoso y un precio excelente,joba q yo hace 1 mes estaba co mi ath XP y he notado un cambio brutal,................lo mismo pasa con las graficas las 6800 GT es un bombazo pero vale 500 euros la 5900 es potentisima y vale menos de la mitad,para cuando me hag falta una tarjeta mas potente tendre unas con caracteristicas de la 6800 a ese precio y con pci express.Mas va le acertar en cosas como en la placa,para no tener problema por ej con la memoria(caso de la ns pro),de la grafica no cojerte una Aopen (y menos de las recortadas) ,cojerte un disco duro SATA real,creo q el acierto esta ahi ...... q es lo q va a influir en el rendimiento final.Salu2

----------

## ertomas

Hola Stolz.

Bueno en primer lugar tienes razon en que me podria coger un socket 754 que esta mas barato, pero he visto comparativas y he comprobado que el socket y la frecuencia de bus del socket 939 es bastante mejor que el socket 754.

Yo no juego a ningun juego, ni trabajo con graficos, bueno si trabajo con graficos pero eso lo hago en PowerPC, entonces no me interesa para nada pagar mas dinero porque lleve Nforce 4 con SLI.

Ahh, es cierto que las placas de 64 bits llevan el conector de 24 pines, pero no hay problema con la conexion de fuente actuales, osea las de 20 pines, por lo menos en los AMD 64 bits que he montado no he necesitado ningun conector. 

Bueno un Saludo y ya os comentare si funciona bien el ordenador

----------

## Stolz

La frecuencia del bus 754 y del 939 es la misma, 200Mhz de serie, otra cosa el la que le pongas haciendo overclock.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## artic

Y yo me pregunto y si se pone el fsb mas alto y bajo el rango del multiplicador para ajustarlo a 2ghz??????q es la velocidad de mi micro.....

----------

## Stolz

Cuanto mas alto el FSB mejor rendimiento. Es recomendable subir mucho el FSB y bajar de forma acorde el multiplicador para que la velocidad final no supere la velocidad de  serie de tu procesador. Si la supera, entonces estamos hablando de overclock que, sin medidas especiales, es peligroso para el procesador.

El probelma que se te puede presentar es que tus memorias si son DDR400 y no son un modelo y marca reconocido, no te van a a aguantar el incremento de FSB por encima de 200. Sin son de marca generica aguantaran un incremento de 10 o como mucho 20.

Si quieres FSB mas alto deberas de invertir dinero en unas buenas memorias. Las mias ahora mismo estan funcionando a 260Mhz de fsb con latencias 2.5-3-3-6, pero me he gastado una pasta en ellas para que me aguanten  tanto  :Confused: 

Saludozzzzzzzzzz

----------

## artic

Taba pensando poner el FSB a 400 y el multiplicador a 5x,jeje pero me suena un poco salvaje.........

Lmemoria en mi caso esta a 400 con un solo dimm la placa me dice q si quiero hace OC en ella incremente el voltaje en el dimm y luego incremente (con riesgo de daños) ...... de la manera q he visto mi placa la memoria se regula con clock diferente,tb dispongo de OC en agp jeje de esto desconozco un poco hay un programa oficial de nvidia para mocosoft donde te deja hacer OC desde windows,jeje,la caña.......por cierto al incrementar el velocidad de la memoria se me incrementa el Hypertransport ese,jeje pena de q gigabyte pifiara lo de meter mas memoria a esa velocidad espero un bios update pq por el resto parece q esto marcha .

Salu2

----------

## Stolz

Ciertamente el FSB a 400Mhz es una animalada (no confundir con DDR400). La placa y las memos ni de coña aguantaran pero es que FSB4 00 dudo incluso que el  micro lo aguante.

Efectivamente para subir el FSB y mantener la velocidad de la memoria sincrona con el FSB, necesitaras aumentar el voltaje de la memoria. Si tienes buena ventilacion y disipadores en las memorias puedes poner hasta 2.85V sin peligro (salvo que tus memorias sean genericas).

Del OC para el bus AGP olvidate, esta requetedemostrado que no aumenta el rendimiento, es mas, lo empeora. Si quieres OC en al grafica aumenta el GPU o las memorias de la grafica. Para ello puedes usar el RivaTunner en windows o en nvclock en Linux.

 *Quote:*   

> por cierto al incrementar el velocidad de la memoria se me incrementa el Hypertransport ese,

  No tienen por que. Si has puesto a la memoria el divisor 1:1 si que aumenta, pero si juegas con otros divisores es posible aumentar el HT sin aumentar la velocidad de la memoria.

Para tocar ajustes en windows te recomiendo el clockgen,en linux aun no he encontrado forma de modificar el FSB  :Sad: 

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

